# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Necesito Mago para comunion

## entete

Hola , necesito un Mago que me sustituya para una comunion, el evento es en madrid, cerca de cuatro caminos, si estais alguno interesado ya sabeis  :Great: , 
por cierto se me olvidaba, el evento es para el dia 18 de Mayo a las 5,00 de la tarde
un saludo a toda la comunidad Magica

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Tienes un mensaje privado.  :Wink1:

----------


## Maguician

Tiene otro mensaje privado... :117:

----------

